# And another...



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

poor girl, probably used to earn a quick buck now the owner wants shut 

British blue shorthair in London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh im a sucker for these. This is how i got my boys!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

I saw on Preloved there is a white male cat aged 13. I think he is free. Poor boy to be rehomed at that age.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

It's so sad, there are just too many people that see their cats as disposable


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Old cats are very difficult to rehome from rescues due to people thinking vet bills will be expensive and insurance companies not wanting to do insurance for them, so sad when people just rehome older cats.
i know after the new year many kittens will be needing homes because they have been purchased as gifts.
years ago when i was a foster for cp i had 23 kittens running around in the new year due to being dumped and i have a feeling this year is going to be worse. poor cats deserve better owners.


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

dont know how cats can be so disposable disgusting


----------



## kitty5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just awful. I have two oldies, 10 and 14 and really couldn't see how they could adapt to being rehomed.


----------

